

Everyone’s To Blame For The Xoom’s Low Sales Numbers - blazer7486
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/04/06/everyones-to-blame-for-the-xooms-low-sales-numbers/

======
wgrover
I saw the Xoom for sale at Costco last weekend - the demo unit was in a locked
case, powered up and running a demo but untouchable. Not the best way to sell
a touchscreen.

------
mxavier
There was a missed opportunity by the author here when blaming Motorola. I can
forgive poor advertising because I like to think I'm one of those people who
will make a purchase based more on research than something I saw on TV.
However, I was flabbergasted that the Xoom was rushed to market so quickly
that it had a non-functional SDHC slot and required you to send it in at some
later date to get a 4G antenna put in. It is unbelievable that such a large
company would release a product that is so clearly unfinished. What I find sad
is that I'm sure plenty of non-technical users will miss the memo about the 4G
upgrade and will either return the product because the internet connection is
slow or even worse, will live with a product that didn't deliver the
featureset on the box.

As much as I like to pick at Apple for all of their nonsense, the competition
in the tablet space (and in many ways the mobile phone space) should be
embarrassed with themselves.

------
TomOfTTB
Honestly this article is an embarrassment and is exactly why I don't read
CrunchGear.

I have a WiFi Xoom and the thing is a disaster. The feature I use most is the
hard reset. Everyone I've spoken to agrees this is the problem with the Xoom.
TechCrunch's resident Android fanboy Jason Kincaid even said he was returning
the thing because it's so buggy
(<http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/05/ipad-2-xoom-fight/>)

To not even mention that in an article about why the Xoom is failing is
insane. As for the author's other points...

1\. Xoom's aren't sitting on the shelf because Google decided to hold back the
Honeycomb source. Motorola HAD to Honeycomb source. So the first point is just
stupid.

2\. The ads do suck. On this he's right.

3\. If Apple's superior retail presence caused products not to sell than no
one would ever buy a PC laptop.

~~~
abrown28
I've had my xoom for two days now and I like it. No hard resets for me. Maybe
in time it will be a problem.

------
cryptoz
The Xoom hasn't launched outside the USA yet...I'd put that fact as #1. I've
been waiting for a Canadian release for months and it still isn't here. What a
bummer, I _really_ want to own one. It's only available to 4.5% of the world's
population so it's no wonder nobody's buying it. Only rich Americans are even
given the _opportunity_ to buy it. That's why its sales are low.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Do you have a passport and a car? The WiFi version is available at stores
throughout the U.S.

~~~
OPAS
You don't need a passport or a car. Just use a package forwarding service.
Check out <http://bit.ly/gN2oGK>

------
martythemaniak
Sales of individual android phones/tablets are inconsequential - wait until
the OEMs have flooded the market and then look at platform market share. Until
then, most of these articles are fluff and filler.

------
kunle
just another example of how a big marketing budget doesnt help you. . . .#fail

